# Code Violation??



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that panel gfi protected?


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree, that purple is a violation, other than that I see no problem, unless that is a permanent rack the coat or whatever is hanging on.

Roger


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

When the washer gets installed, wouldn't that be in violation of the 30 inch clearance ???


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> When the washer gets installed, wouldn't that be in violation of the 30 inch clearance ???




Yes- But not until.

So, No violation- Yet.

But then again- all depends on the position of the appliance. It could be moved to the right leaving plenty of room for clearance,Clarance.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> When the washer gets installed, wouldn't that be in violation of the 30 inch clearance ???


It depends, the washer could be mounted to this side and still leave a 30" working space and regardless, untill the washer is installed there is no violation.

Roger


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not sure its a violation, but the panel cover is not a surface mounted 

panel. I got reemed for that one time on this forum!!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Roger said:


> It depends, the washer could be mounted to this side and still leave a 30" working space and regardless, untill the washer is installed there is no violation.
> 
> Roger


 Well I also see some sort of shelving in front of the panel too!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I'm not sure its a violation, but the panel cover is not a surface mounted
> 
> panel. I got reemed for that one time on this forum!!!



You must have showed a weakness!()

I will admit- an Inspector 'could' have a lagit issue with the placement of the panel. BUT- What if's don't rule the day.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

It was one of my first posts.


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

If you turned the cold water on right now, it would spray out against the lip of the panel cover (since it's sticking out because it's the wrong cover) and get inside the panel.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> If you turned the cold water on right now, it would spray out against the lip of the panel cover (since it's sticking out because it's the wrong cover) and get inside the panel.



"what if" you don't? There is no sink there.


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

leland said:


> "what if" you don't? There is no sink there.


There doesn't need to be a sink to turn the cold water on.

What if the spigot was directly above the panel, would that pass?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't know what or if something is being fed through the back of the panel but considering it's surface mounted and pipe is run to it, I'm imagining that there must have been a better place to hang this panel.

Now, if the plumber came in _after_ electrical work was done...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it unless it's a clothes closet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> If you turned the cold water on right now, it would spray out against the lip of the panel cover (since it's sticking out because it's the wrong cover) and get inside the panel.



And that would violate what code?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> There doesn't need to be a sink to turn the cold water on.
> 
> What if the spigot was directly above the panel, would that pass?



But it is NOT. So....... What 'IF' that water pipe is not even connected?
we don't know that it is. It may just be for 'Future',so they don't have to 
rip the wall open later.


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> And that would violate what code?


That's what *I* asked.

"_What if the spigot was directly above the panel, would that pass?_"


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

leland said:


> But it is NOT. So....... *What 'IF' that water pipe is not even connected?*
> we don't know that it is. It may just be for 'Future',so they don't have to
> rip the wall open later.


What if a sink isn't even connected, does that mean that a receptacle near it doesn't need a GFCI? :whistling2:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> What if a sink isn't even connected, does that mean that a receptacle near it doesn't need a GFCI? :whistling2:



where is a sink here- not even connected.
but- yes- it would need a GFI.

But do you need a GFI near a washing machine? We don't even know what type of appliance,if any will be installed here.


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

leland said:


> where is a sink here- not even connected.
> but- yes- it would need a GFI.


 No sink, just a spigot. 

No one has answered yet, can you put a hose spigot right above the panel shown in that picture?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> No sink, just a spigot.
> 
> No one has answered yet, can you put a hose spigot right above the panel shown in that picture?



Above ? I think not. Again,that's not the OP's question.

what if they install a dishwasher there?


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

leland said:


> Above ? I think not. Again,that's not the OP's question.


 No, but it is an example. If the spigot is not allowed to be over the panel, why would it be allowed next to the panel directly spraying at it?


> what if they install a dishwasher there?


The dishwasher isn't there, but the spigot is. You keep bringing this "what if" thing into it, but that doesn't apply. No "what if's".

The fact is that the spigot IS there and if turned on it WILL spray into the panel.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> ....."_What if the spigot was directly above the panel, would that pass?_"



No. 110.26(F)(1)(a).


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No. 110.26(E)(1)(a).


That would be (F).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> That would be (F).



F. Yea. That's what I said.... F! :whistling2:


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Ocularpatdown said:


> There doesn't need to be a sink to turn the cold water on.
> 
> What if the spigot was directly above the panel, would that pass?


Clearance above a panel is covered in 110.26F1a


----------



## Ocularpatdown (Apr 27, 2010)

idontknow said:


> Clearance above a panel is covered in 110.26F1a


It's not about clearance. What if the spigot was directly above the panel, let's say it was above 6', would that pass inspection?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is another question: Why is a question about a panel in a residential laundry room in the commercial forum?


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Ocularpatdown said:


> What if the spigot was directly above the panel, let's say it was above 6', would that pass inspection?


Based strictly on the NEC you would have a legal installation and it would pass inspection.

There is no NEC provision that prohibits installing a loadcenter in close proximity to a water source in a laundry room.

If this is a residence and we added a basin and one or more of the following: a toilet, a tub, or a shower in this laundry room and we have a problem.

Roger


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

egads said:


> Here is another question: Why is a question about a panel in a residential laundry room in the commercial forum?


Would somebody really use that purple in a residential laundry? 

Roger


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Ocularpatdown said:


> It's not about clearance. What if the spigot was directly above the panel, let's say it was above 6', would that pass inspection?


Sure, why not, if there was proper protection from leaks, breaks, or condensation? But what does this have to do with the actual question at hand?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Many residential services are installed in a utility room that have boilers, hot water tanks or other water sources. Can't see that a bib for a washing machine is any different.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Ocularpatdown said:


> It's not about clearance. What if the spigot was directly above the panel, let's say it was above 6', would that pass inspection?


I once again refer you to 110.26 F 1 a


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Roger said:


> Would somebody really use that purple in a residential laundry?
> 
> Roger



No matter how bad your eyesight is, whites would really look white!


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> No matter how bad your eyesight is, whites would really look white!


That's a very good point. :thumbsup:

Roger


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ocularpatdown said:


> If you turned the cold water on right now, it would spray out against the lip of the panel cover (since it's sticking out because it's the wrong cover) and get inside the panel.


It is not the wrong cover. That is the only way I have installed surface GE and I believe Seimens Panels. I don't install many on the surface but our supplier doesn't stock a choice of cover and I am not sure GE gives us the choice.

Where in the NEC does it state that a surface panel must have a surface cover. It is purely looks.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

What if this, what if that..geezz

What if a cold water pipe that's right behind the panel springs a leak?

Would you

A) call a plumber
B) call an electrician


----------



## tmpeg (May 30, 2010)

Ocularpatdown said:


> It's not about clearance. What if the spigot was directly above the panel, let's say it was above 6', would that pass inspection?


probably not...then the spigot would have to be past the face of the panel after 6 feet to the ceiling if I read it right


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

tmpeg said:


> probably not...then the spigot would have to be past the face of the panel after 6 feet to the ceiling if I read it right


You don't read it right, try reading it again

Roger


----------

